#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Sprookjesvrouw

## Deeenheid

Ttttttttttgg

----------


## Deeenheid

-up-up-

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## senn

je kan die vrouw beter bij een sprookjes verhalen halen. in het echt bestaat ze niet. succes

----------


## miss_design

Wat ik u nu kan zeggen Is 'wow' ! Heel mooie verwoord in u sprookjes verhaal! Echt, sta er verbaast van! Geef me even tijd, dan zal ik u '2de deel' beschrijven.  :knipoog:

----------


## miss_design

*Deel 2* : _Ben ik jouw droomvrouw?_ 

Soms voel me als een assepoester, die druk bezig is voor een ander dan voor haar zelf. 
Heb meer een karaktereigenschap van Bella, maar het oog wilt ook wat. 
Geef mij liever 'Hulk' maar wel al hij rustig, lief en intelligent is. 
Zolang je met me een leven deelt, zal je nooit "The incredible Hulk" worden.
Gelukkig want Doorsroosje, zal geen kleding voor je kunnen maken: verbod op spinnewiel!
Dan zullen we maar leven als Tarzan en Jane  :knipoog:  . 

Ik heb Merlijn de tovenaar niet nodig, om mij een perfecte prins te toveren.
Alladin lijkt me wel de perfecte kerel, zonder zijn magische lamp. 
Dan is hij schattig en onhandig, gewoon 100 precent zichzelf ... op zo'n man kan ik verliefd worden. 

Een man moet voor mij, een bepaalde karakter eigenschappen hebben zoals een volwassen hert: Bambi, die zijn geliefde beschermd en als Prins Erik, die voor Ariel vechte . 
Qua kleding style had ze geen smaak. 
Dan vind ik dat Pocahantas, een extra punt van mij krijgt. Ze past haar kleding style aan haar cultuur en omgeving. 
Robin Hood zal nog goed bij haar passen, wegens zijn outfit. ; ) 
Een plus punt is dat hij vrijgevig is en behulpzaam. 

Maak je geen zorgen, een glazende louboutin zal ik het nooit vragen. Heb liever een ' comfortable' schoen nodig, om naar je toe te lopen als de boze wolf achter me zit. 
Als jij een stoere kerel bent zoals ' Bagheera' (jungle book) met een gevoelige karakter dan loop ik zelfs met mijn blote voeten. Want voor mij zijn die kleine daden het belangrijks. 

Ik ben wel geen prinsesje maar ik ben een dame die trouw aan je blijft, niet zoals sneeuwwitje. 
Mensen zoals Pinokkio zijn mijn beste vrienden niet. Ik kan als ' Timmie ' zijn. ( beste vriend/Dumbo) 
Die je als mentor en een beste vriend voor je zijn. 

Ben geduldig als Rapunze, serieuse en speels op het gepaste moment. Het beste voor je willen en je goed verzorgen. Helaas heb ik geen blonde, magiche haren maar wel een wit hart die je gelukkig zullen maken. 
Dankzij, Rataouille zijn tips ben ik wel een keukenprinses. Maar ik geef het toe, het zal niet elke dag een stoofpotje zijn. Af en toe als Lady en de vagebond op stap. 

Het leven zal niet perfecte zijn maar door men elkaar dik en dun te steunen en elkaars respecteren dan komt alles goed. We zijn allebei ' dromers' zolang we altijd het goeie willen, dan zal er zeker een happy eind zijn. 
Zelfs heb je Noah ark of Kapitein Haak zijn schip veroverd .. ik weet niet of ik zeeziek ben. 
Dan zal ik maar zeggen: Kom maar me je 'unieke' fiets! 

Dicht tegen elkaars, samen vliegend naar een andere dementie. 
Waar Avantars je buren zijn, zorgzaam, respect en lief voor elkaar ... waarmen rust vind! 
Daar zal ik gelukkig zijn, zeker als mijn soulmate van vlees en boed is, niet zoals "bad-men of iron-men" liefst zonder masker en mentale pak. Iemand 100 precent zichzelf als ik. 
Iemand die geloofd in ware liefde voor eeuwig. Dromen kan men altijd laten uitkomen!

----------


## OerVrouw

Hahahahha leuk verhaal. Je kent die sprookjes wel goed

----------


## Madame12345

Stuur me even een berichtje  :Smilie:

----------


## Arabian_princess

Now..this is what I call Disney World! xD

----------


## Deeenheid

Tnx voor de complimenten!!!

----------


## Deeenheid

---up

----------


## Deeenheid

---up

----------


## Deeenheid

---up

----------


## Deeenheid

---up

----------


## Madam83

Hoeveel tijd heeft dat heel verhaal in beslag genomen???
Je bent blijkbaar een fan van Kapitein winokio  :gniffel:

----------


## Deeenheid

Uppppppp

----------


## Deeenheid

Upppppp

----------


## Deeenheid

Upppppp

----------


## Deeenheid

Upppppp

----------


## Deeenheid

Uppppp

----------


## moslimaaa1987

Upppp

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Okkkeeeee

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup!

----------


## Deeenheid

Up!'!'!

----------


## Deeenheid

Up-/-/-/ :Smilie:

----------


## Rashida2016

Je bent een sprookjes kenner, maar het leukste sprookje ken je nog niet😜

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Updated

----------


## sabah-

Je kunt me een pm sturen, mij lukt het niet.

----------


## Samiratje25

Ik heb echt de moeite genomen om dit verhaal te lezen en het sprak me erg aan haha heel leuk verwoord je mag mij pmen als je wilt

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------


## Deeenheid

Upupup

----------

